# Id anybody?



## Paddymack jmac (Aug 12, 2014)

Hopefully this works. Just need the zebras sexed if anybody can help! Here is the link to the photobucket. 

jammand1's Library | Photobucket


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Only way to sex mbuna https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPtENJYXf9k


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

You have 3 or 4 threads going here so I hope you read this one. If you can tell us the size and décor of your tank, as well as how long you have been up and running, me and others can help you with stocking suggestions and introduction tips, you already have two Metriclima species in this tank so have a very good chance of interbreeding and all out war. Mbuna are my favorite fish to keep but there are some tried and true methods to setup that will give you years of enjoyment.


----------

